
Fixed My Brain. Twitter Dopamine Extension for Google Chrome - jurisoo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitter-dopamine/ehpmhndlcdojkackampigpglhlnhgjhk
======
akadeb
nice, i'll give this a shot!

is there something like this for facebook?

~~~
jurisoo
Cool! I think there is something called the feed eradicator for facebook, but
dont know exactly how that work.

